# Cannondale SystemSix vs Wilier Izoard



## Lulu9 (Dec 7, 2007)

After riding a Cannondale R3000si CAAD 5 for six years - and loving it - I've decided to purchase a new bike. I test rode the Specialized Tarmac Pro - the ride was certainly slick and light enough, but also felt kind of "dead" - I realized how much I love the stiffness and responsiveness of aluminum frames. Then I rode the SystemSix and fell in love - the bike is light, lively and handles great - it wants to go fast.

However, I was wondering if anyone has test ridden the Wilier Izoard and could comment on how it compares to Cannondale. My racing team can get half-price on a 2008 Izoard with full Chorus - it is a great deal - so I'm trying to decide between that and the SystemSix 1. The Wilier is full carbon but seems to share similar geometry and the huge BB of Cannondale. I've always admired the Wilier bikes, but they are not common here and so it is hard to find much information. Any input much appreciated!


----------



## cyclingnut200 (Apr 6, 2004)

*Cannondale Vs Wilier*

I am riding the Cannondale 3000si as well, since 2000 great all round machine, using as winter/fall bike now, have seen three tarmacs break on two occasions, two fellows both riding tarmacs collided in a race and rear stays snapped:mad2: , the other on fast group ride (bigger rider fell and snapped top tube), as you have said light, but not (lets just say not), i have raced the Pinarello Paris Carbon last two seasons and loved it although bike a little small for me, New team and sponsors brought on Wilier bikes in 07, riders love  both Le Roi and Cento. For 2008 Izoards are incoming, from all reports Izoard seems to be a cross-breed of Cento and Motorolo, will have report on Izoard in spring 08. I have not rode but seen the SystemSix ridden and looks real sharp with huge BB and all, Cannondale has great reputation, would happily ride one if team was not on Wiliers. Good luck with your bike shopping! Happy Holidays!


----------

